# 5/3/11 Burlington, CT RAW



## bvibert (May 3, 2011)

Went out for my first RAW of the season, and also my first ride back on familiar terrain.  It was nice to back to some oldies, but goodies!  The trails were dry and rolling nice for the most part.  Some sections were still a little wet, with a small amount of walking needed from time to time.  Some leafy sections here and there too.  Some sections of trails looked like they haven't seen much, if any traffic thus far this year, while others have seen quite a bit of traffic from bikers, MX, and horses.  We only saw one other group of bikers out there though, it was pretty quiet out there tonight.

We tried to bite off a bit more than we could chew, having to cut the planned ride just a bit short due to fading light and weakening legs.  Still, we managed about 10.1 miles in around 2.5 hours or so.  All considered it was a good ride.  Some sections I was sucking wind, but many others I finally felt like I was starting to get into the groove.  I felt especially good in my favorite section, even with overshooting one corner a bit and washing out.

I drove through Scoville for the first time this year.  I'd driven by Lamson's on the way down 69, so I knew about the guardrail poles in the middle of the old parking area.  However I was quite surprised by the number of No Parking/No Mountain Biking signs lining Scoville for it's entire length.  That area definitely needs to cool it a for quite awhile.  No reason to further upset the water department.  They seem to mean business.


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2011)

What areas did you ride? I ended up back at Case yesterday to get my climbing in...


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What areas did you ride? I ended up back at Case yesterday to get my climbing in...



Some areas that went down hill, some that were nice and twisty, and some that went up hill. 

Some of the best parts of our old standard loop, starting from a different location...


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2011)

I guess you kind of answered what I was looking for that the old loops are still pretty ridaeable?


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2011)

The only thing that is not able to be ridden is the Cemetery which is still being actively logged.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I guess you kind of answered what I was looking for that the old loops are still pretty ridaeable?



In a modified form.  If one were to make their way over to the cemetery twisties I don't think they'd find much of a trail.  Even the fire road next to the cemetery looked to be pretty chewed up and clogged with logging equipment, an observation made while driving by.  We didn't attempt to ride over there.  Not sure what kind of shape the fat kid climb is in either.


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2011)

FKC is passable although a little chewed up in sections especially on the lower half.


----------

